# 50" moose county plow Price



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

SO I got a price of 652.61 for a 50" Moose county plow and the mount to run it manually,no winch setup, what do you guys think? Fair price? If not where are you buying it from?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

dieseld;703527 said:


> SO I got a price of 652.61 for a 50" Moose county plow and the mount to run it manually,no winch setup, what do you guys think? Fair price? If not where are you buying it from?


Too Much! Go to e-bay and buy resonable.xysport


----------



## clemensky51 (Dec 26, 2008)

diesel - I did a fair amount of looking before I purchased last week from TKD accessories in Epsom, NH. See 
http://nh.craigslist.org/rvs/962996320.html
His price was $385 for 50" plow, push tubes and mount. Same setup with the 55" blade is $404. Paul only needs 1 business day notice to order a kit, and he'll preassemble a lot of the unit.
I also bought a Viper 2000 Max winch and mount kit off ebay for $119, so I am out ~ $540 total for the complete package with winch.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

clemensky51;703776 said:


> diesel - I did a fair amount of looking before I purchased last week from TKD accessories in Epsom, NH. See
> http://nh.craigslist.org/rvs/962996320.html
> His price was $385 for 50" plow, push tubes and mount. Same setup with the 55" blade is $404. Paul only needs 1 business day notice to order a kit, and he'll preassemble a lot of the unit.
> I also bought a Viper 2000 Max winch and mount kit off ebay for $119, so I am out ~ $540 total for the complete package with winch.


So this is for the straight blade, not the taper blade? Is the universal mount OK or do I need a brand and model specific mount? Thank you.


----------



## clemensky51 (Dec 26, 2008)

dieseld;703930 said:


> So this is for the straight blade, not the taper blade? Is the universal mount OK or do I need a brand and model specific mount? Thank you.


Yup, this is for straight blade - not the county plow (which he can also supply). It looks to me like his prices are about 12-15% off list....but give him a call to nail things down.

For Moose, the push tubes are universal, but the mounts are somewhat model specific. The mount I got fits a large number of Honda models. The Moose site has lots of info - http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&category_id=972


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, I will call him.


----------

